

Microbial production of short-chain alkanes - da02
http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/v502/n7472/full/nature12536.html

======
da02
The relevant part of the paper is:

"...in which the normal production of fatty acids (lipids) from glucose in E.
coli is directed to converting the fats into alkanes. These new E. coli are
"physical functions" (or "physical machines") that take normal inputs of
glucose and produce outputs of alkanes."

